# Still Life



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Seeing discordianists post of his watch/pen pics I decided to pinch his idea and have a go myself h34r:

I find inspiration to come up with original ideas most difficult so am always happy to capitalise on others brainpower and plagiarise - to quote Tom Lehrer!

Here are some I did on the either kitchen table or using my DIY light box. It was amazing the number of attempts I had to do to get it right, not just technically with the photography but presentation wise with dust and fingermarks and most difficult of all with the arrangements - anyway heres what I ended up with.










1/3rd sec at f3.5 ISO 100 24mm end of zoom lens - corny I know but I like wine as well as watches :wine:










1/2 sec f8 ISO 100 near 24mm end of lens! Don't worry about the curry powder its actually part of the magazine page I used as a background! :wink1:










1/3rd sec f8 24mm end - this shows part of the route for the Marmotte cycle Sportif which I hope to ride later this year


















1/2 sec f8 ISO 100 near 24mm

As always any comments and advice is more than welcome - I need all the help I can get.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

All very good but you can see the reflection in the wine glass which is a little off putting once you notice it but other wise cracking stuff mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I like these, very well done! Lightning is bit clinical for my taste and gives advertisement feeling to it, which ain't all bad but maybe those would work better with little more atmospheric lightning. I love the classic look of Junghans! And the wine pic is nice, maybe with some wine in the glass?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Somehow pens and watches work together. The quality of the wine bottle shot is good but I don't see a reason for the shot - if you know what I mean


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Robert said:


> Somehow pens and watches work together. The quality of the wine bottle shot is good but I don't see a reason for the shot - if you know what I mean


I know and agree it's gratuitous but I did say I was rubbish at being original


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Cracking stuff. I am bidding on a macro lens at the mom and if I win it I will be having a go at some still life.

It would be an intersting idea if several of us all took one basic idea then did some photos, and posted up our favourite. I think it would be good to see how a single idea could be interpreted by a group of individuals.

Any takers?

Rob


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

What's not to like here stoney?

Great pics & lighting & some lovely watches

Improvements? Maybe chuck in a babe in s&s :lol:

Paul


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like these pics. Bravo.

Bertrand


----------

